# My afternoon off- Mesquite



## David Hill (Jan 8, 2019)

In my quest to get the _right _slabs cut for recent requests, I had a bit cut that needed to be made ready for future projects. Made two piles- _these _ and a bunch of sawdust.
The blanks range from 9 - 15 inches or so, will be bowls, platters, and maybe some boxes— who knows? .
About 30 of ‘em—All kinds of grains, not just straight.
For my Northern friends—— it was a nice 76 here, hope January stays that way.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2019)

Man that's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks a lot like good firewood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 8, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Looks a lot like good firewood.


That’s what my barbecuing friends say!
Have to keep a step or two ahead of them when I hear about trees.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 8, 2019)

Dave,

Someone was looking for casting material the other day. I asked about buggy stuff and they have yet to reply, but you may have a good thing there all around. Nice score...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 8, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Dave,
> 
> Someone was looking for casting material the other day. I asked about buggy stuff and they have yet to reply, but you may have a good thing there all around. Nice score...


Thanks!
Well, not so much a “new” score- all came from my stacks
No punk in this— other than a little wood ant damage.
And @Mr. Peet - I do have some really spalted Hackberry and Sycamore that be “saved” by casting— grub holes too.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks like a pile of fun! There’ll be enough scrap to keep the damn meat smokers like @Bigdrowdy1 happy without ruining good turning stock!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 8, 2019)

David Hill said:


> In my quest to get the _right _slabs cut for recent requests, I had a bit cut that needed to be made ready for future projects. Made two piles- _these _ and a bunch of sawdust.
> The blanks range from 9 - 15 inches or so, will be bowls, platters, and maybe some boxes— who knows? .
> About 30 of ‘em—All kinds of grains, not just straight.
> For my Northern friends—— it was a nice 76 here, hope January stays that way.
> ...


It was 62 in SE Ohio today, but going to be a high of 31 on wendsday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 8, 2019)

CWS said:


> It was 62 in SE Ohio today, but going to be a high of 31 on wendsday



That’s why I live in SE Texas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 8, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Looks like a pile of fun! There’ll be enough scrap to keep the damn meat smokers like @Bigdrowdy1 happy without ruining good turning stock!



mental note= must not like pecan smoked sausage

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Jan 8, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> mental note= must not like pecan smoked sausage


But I do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Me too. Gonna have to make some more before it heats up down. Got close to 70 here today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 8, 2019)

Ooh, got to 33-34 hear with light rain, just enough to melt the snow we didn't get last night (love those weather guys). Supposed to spike near 40 tonight and drop to high teens by day break. Light rain falling now. Should be another fine interesting morning...


----------



## CWS (Jan 9, 2019)

David Hill said:


> That’s why I live in SE Texas


Does it rain a lot there!


----------



## David Hill (Jan 9, 2019)

CWS said:


> Does it rain a lot there!



Occasionally....


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2019)

Danggummit @David Hill I just drove through Cuero on Tuesday. First time through there in a long time. Should have hollered at you to see if you had any small mesquite slabs Phooey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Danggummit @David Hill I just drove through Cuero on Tuesday. First time through there in a long time. Should have hollered at you to see if you had any small mesquite slabs Phooey



Heck Barry, he was less than 5 miles from me when he was in Arlington and didn't say a word.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Heck Barry, he was less than 5 miles from me when he was in Arlington and didn't say a word.


We gotta straighten this guy out!!


----------



## David Hill (Jan 22, 2019)

Update to the process—-
I needed to move the pieces 40 yds down the driveway closer to the shop..... making room for more!
No tractors or hydraulics here, just me, dolly, rope, and a pike. Had to air up the dolly tires a bit... these were really heavy!
@phinds — do you want your piece(s) anchorsealed?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 22, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Heck Barry, he was less than 5 miles from me when he was in Arlington and didn't say a word.



@Bigdrowdy1 —- Will be in Dallas from Thurs-Sunday this week, have CME to attend. Whatcha need?


----------



## David Hill (Jan 22, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> We gotta straighten this guy out!!



Ahh pick on me! Gotta have some info!....
Now you know why they fired me from _Psychic Friends..._

Never saw it coming.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 22, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @Bigdrowdy1 —- Will be in Dallas from Thurs-Sunday this week, have CME to attend. Whatcha need?



Bring some mesquite and and see what you may want. Spindles , knife scales, bowl blanks I am easy


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @phinds — do you want your piece(s) anchorsealed?


Didn't know I was getting any but certainly don't object. If you're sending me a sample or two for the wood ID site, yeah I'd prefer they not crack a bunch before I get at them.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Great evening spent with @David Hill . Had steak dinner and swapped a lot of wood. He brought me mesquite and holly and he left with a bunch of different stuff. Really enjoyed it David.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 25, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Great evening spent with @David Hill . Had steak dinner and swapped a lot of wood. He brought me mesquite and holly and he left with a bunch of different stuff. Really enjoyed it David.



It was great!!
I can see other outings in the future. May a little pre SWAT meetup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

